# Link to lots of free patterns



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had done a search online and came across this site which I have never seen before.

There are lots of free patterns. 
Accessory Patterns, Afghan Patterns, Baby Patterns, 
Christmas Patterns, and many others separated but types of patterns. I have not looked through the site, but wanted to pass it on to all who might enjoy some of the many patterns before I forgot. Looks like a great site for patterns.

http://www.knittychick.com/

Enjoy and Happy Knitting


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you verry nice pattern


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh my..what a fabulous resource! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Have bookmarked it, but have already downloaded a couple of patterns


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Peggy S. (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you. I could knit for years just using some of these patterns.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you for this link


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks for the link...lots and lots of patterns in one place.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Will check it out later.


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for the site, can knit forever using these patterns.. ;-) :roll:


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks so much for the share. Gorgeous patterns.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome. 

Saw so many patterns, knew I had to share this site. I'm sure many will make use of some of the many patterns.

Enjoy and happy knitting


----------



## cookie2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you so much - wonderful patterns. Could spend a lot of time on this site.


----------



## alisonburd (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you so much for the information. Great link.


----------



## sonshinegal (Mar 4, 2013)

What a neat site.....wish I could knit more than a simple dishcloth. I wonder if there is a crochet site out there like this one.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

It is a great site with so many patterns, haven't had a chance but will look through some of them a little at a time, since there are so many

sonshinegal

saw you mentioned "wish I could knit more than a simple dishcloth"

There are a lot of easy patterns out there, if you can do the basic stitches (cast on, knit, purl,cast off) give a simple pattern a try.
There are also some great sites online with videos. One I use a lot is

http://www.knittinghelp.com

I don't know if there is a site like this for crochet, but if I come across one I will post a link. I don't crochet but I know there are quite a few good sites for crochet patterns.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for this site. Lots of nice patterns.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your very welcome, I'm glad so many are enjoying the pattern at this site.


----------

